# Home made filtration system.



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Just thinking outside the box! 

1, 115v circulating pump
1, 50 sqft filter
10' 3/4" hose
1, mazzi injector
1, filter fitting the filter screws in that, with 3/4" barb.

Various pvc fittings.

So what I wanted was basically a mechanical filtration system without paying a arm and a leg prolly biological as well can't be helped. I originally was going to get a FX 5 but I think this may work better. I can swap the filter in a matter of seconds and clean it. It's same set up that's in most hot tubs. The filter is hidden behind the 3d background which if you don't have you could get a simple spa canister type filter for under the cabinet. Note: I sell spa's and was a tech for a few years so i have access to all the parts for pretty cheap. It may be more practical to buy a name brand aquarium filter. So far its working great and my water never looked clearer! I also have 2 aquatop 400 canisters for bio only. I had a magnum 350 and found it to be a PIA--.

Here's some pics. 









115v circ pmp 900 GPH very quiet no louder than a canister. 









Filter and fitting.









Mazzi injector for air ended up not using was a bit to much air going in.









I ran it in the bath tub for a couple of hours to get cleaned out before getting set upin the tank.









Flow with air is fantastic it was just to many bubbles coming out.









Filter up and running behind the 3d background already doing it's job (getting dirty) :thumb: There are openings at the btm of the background for flow. 









Overall shots my main reason for this was to collect all the particles floating around that were driving me crazy. 


















Thanks for looking any thoughts or comments let me know! Jim


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

The filter looks similar to the one that Marineland distributes for their cannister..

The only negative to those low micron filters in that they expire rather quickly... I would think that once you get the bulk of the particales out of the way, you won't have to run it 24-7.

Sweet idea though. I did something similar to that behind my background in my old 120 except I used a powerhead with a sponge on the intake...


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

cantrell00 said:


> The filter looks similar to the one that Marineland distributes for their cannister..
> 
> The only negative to those low micron filters in that they expire rather quickly... I would think that once you get the bulk of the particales out of the way, you won't have to run it 24-7.
> 
> Sweet idea though. I did something similar to that behind my background in my old 120 except I used a powerhead with a sponge on the intake...


 This filter will go down to about 5 microns 1 micron would be considered low IMO. The filters are cleanable and will see how it goes. The ones marineland sell would not be considered a low micron but a small pleated filter which does clog really quick. Hense the reason I thought of this. Those marineland magnum 350 canisters are to put it bluntly, a POS!

So far I am happy with the results, if it proves to be a pain I can always change it. Since I am in the business I can live with changing and cleaning filters.

One question I have is if the filter in the Magnum 350 is shut off (which many do) the water in the canister I am guessing and can get really nasty,then you turn it on and it spews all the chit out of it into the tank.

Least with this I can leave it run and it hurts nothing or just remove the filter and let the water circulate. The magnum would clog up so bad it impeded the flow then I had to take it apart. The 350 is not bad funtion wise but taking it apart was always an adventure. :x

Anyway thanks for the responce, I thought I would have gotten a few more? Oh well.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

ok, how is it working out for you now? How often do you find you need to clean the filter?


----------



## Reject86 (Jan 22, 2012)

QUALITY


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

skurj said:


> ok, how is it working out for you now? How often do you find you need to clean the filter?


 Just swapped out the filter today after 3+ weeks. I actually have two filters. I spray with a hose and soak the dirty one in bleach for a day then rinse really well and keep it on the shelf till ready to swap. Then soak in fresh water with prime before I swap it out it. So far it's working really well as a polisher and a bio type filter. Like I mentioned not for most price wise and a canister type filter might be more affordable but this thing really does work well!


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

skurj said:


> So far it's working really well as a polisher and a bio type filter.


Verra cool . I wouldn't expect any significant biological filtration out of this though, if you're swapping the filter element every 3 weeks.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## hamiltonlee (May 2, 2012)

Homemade water filters will put an end to spending large amount on bottled water or buying filters from market at a very high rate. Also, homemade water filters have several advantages and are thus a best option to rely on when it comes to clean water. Other than being cheap and easy to make, homemade water filters too ensure high quality of pure and hygienic water. It removes the unwanted impurities while holding on to few essential minerals.


----------

